# NUTRICIÓN: Elon Musk ORDENA DESPEDIR al 100% de la plantilla de Twitter España



## gallofino (4 Nov 2022)

A mamarla la banda progres censores amigos de Escolar, Maestre, etc…


----------



## sebososabroso (4 Nov 2022)

Bien bien.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Nov 2022)

Más fijos discontinuos para yoli


----------



## °YoMismo° (4 Nov 2022)

Oleeee


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Nov 2022)

Seguro que esta noticia le encanta a Ana Pastor


----------



## Lumpen (4 Nov 2022)

A chuparlaaaaaaaaaaaa panda de putas!!!


----------



## Decipher (4 Nov 2022)

Será un infiltrado globalista, pero todo esto tiene su gracia.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (4 Nov 2022)

No puede pagar el precio del Gas


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (4 Nov 2022)

Si nos dice el por qué ya sería la hecatombe pero algo turbio seguro


----------



## Julc (4 Nov 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (4 Nov 2022)

Aunque sea mentira merece la pena imaginarlo


----------



## porromtrumpero (4 Nov 2022)

A CHUPARLA FACUO, RUFIAN, PROTESTONA, LA RATA CHEPUDA Y DEMAS PURRIA


----------



## risto mejido (4 Nov 2022)

ooooleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bobolisto (4 Nov 2022)

pues no hay mucho movimiento en linked


----------



## |||||||| (4 Nov 2022)

Ojo, que Calopez empezó igual, siendo despedido de Yahoo España, y mirad a dónde ha llegado.... a la derroición máxima y a la calvicie peremne...


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2022)

Joder, atracón de los gordos y corrida espontánea


----------



## Jsn (4 Nov 2022)

Está claro que sabe dónde están los modernos más vagos e inútiles del mundo.


Al parecer tenía enfiladas a unas charos.
Los censores de Twitter España a los que podría despedir Elon Musk


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Nov 2022)

Saldrán más fuertes


----------



## MICROLITO (4 Nov 2022)

[/QUOTE]
-


----------



## MITIO (4 Nov 2022)

Si es la Reconquista, emosionante. Las Metacunetas.
Si son los piolets: gosada.


----------



## McLovin (4 Nov 2022)

No sé....¿Alguna otra fuente o nos creemos a ciegas un Twitt de una cuenta llamada "El Puntual 24h"?.... ojalá fuese así eh, no digo que no, pero antes de descorchar el champán, habrá que ver más fuentes.


----------



## Impactrueno (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## ShellShock (4 Nov 2022)

Nutriçao de la buena.


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

Claro, la libertad de práctica echando a todos los de izquierdas si tú eres de derechas o echando a todos los de derechas si tú eres de izquierdas.


----------



## brotes_verdes (4 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Claro, la libertad de práctica echando a todos los de izquierdas si tú eres de derechas o echando a todos los de derechas si tú eres de izquierdas.



A ver, que se elimine la censura y se despida a los censores es siempre una buena noticia para los remeros, independientemente del bando al que los censores estén adscritos.

Yo conozco a una persona que echa sapos por la boca porque la UE haya censurado RussiaToday, pero estaba feliz cuando Twitter censuró a Donald Trump.

A mi me parecen una aberracion ambos casos, pero lo que no puede ser es aplaudir una censura y protestar por otra, digo yo.


----------



## Perro Viejo (4 Nov 2022)

Ostia, hoy ya me doy por nutrido, me ahorro comida y cena.


----------



## Dr Zar (4 Nov 2022)

A mamarla perras rojas!!!.Elon es mi pastor nada me falta.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2022)

Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia? 
No lo pillo…


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (4 Nov 2022)

Recuerdo una reclamación que quería poner Alvise Pérez y no encontraba ni el nombre de la empresa en el portal donde estaban las oficinas.


----------



## el mensa (4 Nov 2022)

Lo malo es que "por los servicios prestados" la mayoría se irán a un chiringo pagado por todos.

Solo hay un camino: No consumir, no pagar impuestos, no ver su mierda.


----------



## Sonico (4 Nov 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Ojo, que Calopez empezó igual, siendo despedido de Yahoo España, y mirad a dónde ha llegado.... a la derroición máxima y a la calvicie peremne...



Estos que salen despedidos no creo que vayan muy lejos con su censura.


----------



## bocadRillo (4 Nov 2022)

jijiji


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Nov 2022)

Estamos hablando de 20 a 30 personas.

O sea, una Puta mierda


----------



## Anka Motz (4 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Seguro que esta noticia le encanta a Ana Pastor



Si. Ahí tiene para ampliar su nómina de vericadoresporlaverdad....


----------



## SOY (4 Nov 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Albion (4 Nov 2022)

Joer, y esto a la hora de comer. ¿Ahora que hago con los macarrones?


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Nov 2022)

Goder, esto sí que nutre. Me va a dar un colesterol.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



Porque todo lo que sea joder al cuarto poder hoy día debería ser motivo de celebración. Las consecuencias, ya veremos. De momento, champán.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Más fijos discontinuos para yoli



jojojo, entre trabajo y trabajo eres fijo discontinuo, todos los parados son fijos discontinuos...


----------



## MICROLITO (4 Nov 2022)

Ni las sondas de suero me pueden nutrir... 

Tienens tuiter? Tienens tuiter? jijiji AHORARA SI LO TENDRÉ jajaja.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> No sé....¿Alguna otra fuente o nos creemos a ciegas un Twitt de una cuenta llamada "El Puntual 24h"?.... ojalá fuese así eh, no digo que no, pero antes de descorchar el champán, habrá que ver más fuentes.



Es una conocida web sudaca de fake news bannonistas, ni caso que es fake 100%


----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 Nov 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Está claro que sabe dónde están los modernos más vagos e inútiles del mundo.
> 
> 
> Al parecer tenía enfiladas a unas charos.
> Los censores de Twitter España a los que podría despedir Elon Musk



Es que es ver us caras de hdlgp y esa falsa sonrisa que las finiquitas de inmediato


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Porque todo lo que sea joder al cuarto poder hoy día debería ser motivo de celebración. Las consecuencias, ya veremos. De momento, champán.



Seguro que echando a los curritos se jode al 4º poder...?
No lo veo...


----------



## charofilia (4 Nov 2022)

Un buen comienzo


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Seguro que echando a los curritos se jode al 4º poder...?
> No lo veo...



Hombre, ha dicho al 100%. Ahí hay mucho cargo intermedio que, sin miedo a equivocarme, tienen tanta culpa como el que esté en la cumbre. Y los demás, indignos por aceptar lentejas a cambio de dignidad.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (4 Nov 2022)

...No me lo creo.


----------



## Limón (4 Nov 2022)

Esto es mejor que un biberon de panceta.
Me nvtre hasta el extremo.


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Nov 2022)

este no sabe a quien esta echando un pulso, y es que los psociopodemitas ni perdonan ni olvidan estas afrentas


----------



## nelsoncito (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Seguro que echando a los curritos se jode al 4º poder...?
> No lo veo...



¿Te refieres a las feminazis rojas censoras? ¿Curritos? ¿Te puedo volar los cojones de una patá?


----------



## petro6 (4 Nov 2022)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, charos go home. A fregarrrrr¡¡


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a las feminazis rojas censoras? ¿Curritos? ¿Te puedo volar los cojones de una patá?



Mido 1,96... si llegas, prueba


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Nov 2022)

me han desbloqueado el tuiter, ahora puedo hacerme una cuenta otra vez.


----------



## nelsoncito (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Mido 1,96... si llegas, prueba



Te lo hago con una patada voladora.


----------



## skinnyemail (4 Nov 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1250482
> 
> 
> A CHUPARLA FACUO, RUFIAN, PROTESTONA, LA RATA CHEPUDA Y DEMAS PURRIA




El Facuo con su ejército de reportadores se merece una demanda colectiva.Espero que se la metan en cuanto entre la nueva directiva.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Nov 2022)

Solo espero a la quiebra de newtrall.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Te lo hago con una patada voladora.



Ah vale, si es así...


----------



## El primo del Adric (4 Nov 2022)

A EJERCER PUTAS CHAROS


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2022)

que se hagan una cuenta de burbrujas y peten el jeneral con sus movidacs


----------



## Dr Robert (4 Nov 2022)

Joer, una de ellas parecía predestinada para ese puesto de trabajo desde el día de su bautizo :

*Camino Rojo*, responsable de Políticas Públicas, Relaciones Gubernamentales y Filantropía de Twitter España desde julio de 2021, ha trabajado en dicho departamento desde abril de 2018. Camino compartió en una ponencia del pasado enero que en Twitter trabajan " de manera incesante para que sea un espacio de conversación seguro para todos" y colaboran "estrechamente con la sociedad civil en materia de educación digital" para lograr "*ciudadanos digitalmente informados, comprometidos y empoderados*" desde una edad "muy temprana".


----------



## -V_ (4 Nov 2022)

Me alegro


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

Oye, Twitter no es el Estado, y lo que haga o deje de hacer no es censura. Es como un bar, y el propietario te echa si quiere.


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



Se alegran porque Elon Musk es trumpista y echa a los de izquierdas o "wokes". Si pasara lo contrario, estarían llorando..


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Nov 2022)

Ahora están empoderados y pueden ser libres


----------



## Julc (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



A mí me bloquearon por un chiste.
No lo he superado.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> A mí me bloquearon por un chiste.
> No lo he superado.



...te entiendo...


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

Parece que el péndulo está de vuelta, aunque lo manejen los mismos molará ver a los caen.


----------



## La biografia (4 Nov 2022)

Veremos. Molaría mucho...


----------



## magufone (4 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> A mamarla la banda progres censores amigos de Escolar, Maestre, etc…



O sea, que sí...


----------



## Menchi (4 Nov 2022)

Espero que sea verdad y que disfruten de lo que tanto desean para quienes no les sigue sus delirios y paridas totalitarias woke.

Ese disgusto se lo llevan de momento.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Nov 2022)

No os vengáis arriba, se seguirá censurando a neonazis y fachas tarados, que lancen mensajes de odio y embustes, como hasta ahora.

El Musk no es de los "vuestros", es un liberal "globalijtah" de esos.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Nov 2022)

No os vengáis arriba, no. Que este si sigue haciendo reformas de calado lo mismo se carga el tinglado al completo, y entonces todo Cristo pensará que habrá sido por dejarle espacios al facherío, calopez incluído.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Nov 2022)

Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Hasta que no salga en mas medios, no me lo creere.

Lo que si es cierto, dicen, es que han cerrado todas las oficinas para que, cuando notifiquen todos los despidos hoy, no monten pollos y se les notifique a cada uno en su casita de forma individual.

Por lo que aun hay esperanzas. Aunque me da que en España habra 4 gatos currando en tuiter.


Y por cierto, para la pajara de la menestra y sus menestradas, claro que se puede despedir de un dia para otro, se indemniza lo que corresponda y se despide al instante


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Nov 2022)

Para contratar a cagaplayas, ya veras… Menos hacerse pajas que este tío no es de fiar.


----------



## Akira. (4 Nov 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Para contratar a cagaplayas, ya veras… Menos hacerse pajas que este tío no es de fiar.



Cierto pero de momento lo esta haciendo bien.


----------



## Akira. (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## jabalino (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



Simplemente por ver los lloros de escoria como tú ya merece la pena. El péndulo empieza a oscilar en sentido contrario....


----------



## secuestrado (4 Nov 2022)

No me lo de creo


----------



## jolu (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo con el culo apretao por si a Calopez le da por hacer de M...Elon


----------



## jabalino (4 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No os vengáis arriba, se seguirá censurando a neonazis y fachas tarados, que lancen mensajes de odio y embustes, como hasta ahora.
> 
> El Musk no es de los "vuestros", es un liberal "globalijtah" de esos.



Da gusto veros lloriquear. Sois tan netamente inferiores que solo podéis tener la razón si censuran a vuestros oponentes.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



normal que no lo pilles, porque eres retrasado.
es una medida a celebrar anualmente.


----------



## NPI (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> este no sabe a quien esta echando un pulso, y es que los psociopodemitas ni perdonan ni olvidan estas afrentas



si, a gentes que no entienden de honor ni de matemáticas.
O sea, bien.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (4 Nov 2022)

Lamentablemente encontraran rapido trabajo en PRISA, TVE, eldiario.Es, el Huffington Post. Basicamente, mismo perfil: censurar a los no-progres.


----------



## ProfePaco (4 Nov 2022)

La gran putada es que los anunciantes se están pirando de Twitter.

Ser anti progre sale muy caro. Cabrones


----------



## Khazario (4 Nov 2022)

Ole ole ole.
Me nutre 
Da para paja


----------



## Yomimo (4 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja, me está empezando a caer bien este tipo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (4 Nov 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Simplemente por ver los lloros de escoria como tú ya merece la pena. El péndulo empieza a oscilar en sentido contrario....



Hay que ser muy hijodepVta para alegrarse de la desgracia ajena.

Yo No me creo que todos, absolutamente todos sean malos menos tu, pero a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.


----------



## Matgiber11 (4 Nov 2022)

La cúpula de las redes está infestada de fastizurdos


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Hay que ser muy hijodepVta para alegrarse de la desgracia ajena.
> 
> Yo No me creo que todos, absolutamente todos sean malos menos tu, pero a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.



alegrarse del mal ajeno no es signo de educación en terminos generales.
Alegrarse del mal de 4 hijos de puta sin ningun respeto es signo de dignidad personal y coherencia.
Asi que no has dado ni una.

No os quiere nadie.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

Quedarán los de Twitter Cataluña

A partir de mañana, el Twitter en catalán en toda la península


----------



## Atotrapo (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## miguel92 (4 Nov 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Hay que ser muy hijodepVta para alegrarse de la desgracia ajena.
> 
> Yo No me creo que todos, absolutamente todos sean malos menos tu, pero a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.



Todos los giliprogres merecen pudrir en la calle y no sería ninguna desgracia si eso sucediera.


----------



## InKilinaTor (4 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> alegrarse del mal ajeno no es signo de educación en terminos generales.
> Alegrarse del mal de 4 hijos de puta sin ningun respeto es signo de dignidad personal y coherencia.
> Asi que no has dado ni una.
> 
> No os quiere nadie.



No , alegrarse del mal ajeno nunca es síntoma de una mente equilibrada, da igual 4 que 4.000, si eres de los que encasillas a la gente sin conocer lo que piensa realmente eres muy ruin.

Dudo muy seriamente que todos, todos, todos, los que trabajan allí mereciese el despido , pero los ninis sois felices sin aportar nada y solo criticando


----------



## BART2022 (4 Nov 2022)

GRANDE, SI SR


----------



## tartesius (4 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Claro, la libertad de práctica echando a todos los de izquierdas si tú eres de derechas o echando a todos los de derechas si tú eres de izquierdas.



Te voy a contar mi corta experiencia en twitter, para que veas un poco el nivel de los "censores" y si merecen mantener su trabajo o no.

Creo una cuenta sin más objetivo que seguir a cuatro o cinco antiprogres que me resultaban graciosos. Humor más irónico que bestia.

No publico ningún mensaje, me limito a leer a los que sigo y poco más.
A la semana y viendo que todos mis "siguiendo a" eran del palo antirojos me bloquean la cuenta por una denuncia anónima.
Esto sin escribir ni un mensaje.
Así que si despiden al 100% y luego los tiran a un barranco no me va a dar mucha pena.


----------



## germano89 (4 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Lo malo es que "por los servicios prestados" la mayoría se irán a un chiringo pagado por todos.
> 
> Solo hay un camino: No consumir, no pagar impuestos, no ver su mierda.



y que este lavado de cara, no sirva para detener la sangría de clientes de las redes sociales, mas redes que nunca.
Quisieron censura, pues hasta siempre.


----------



## Yomimo (4 Nov 2022)

Podía comprar YouTube también...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No , alegrarse del mal ajeno nunca es síntoma de una mente equilibrada, da igual 4 que 4.000, si eres de los que encasillas a la gente sin conocer lo que piensa realmente eres muy ruin.
> 
> Dudo muy seriamente que todos, todos, todos, los que trabajan allí mereciese el despido , pero los ninis sois felices sin aportar nada y solo criticando



te vuelvo a decir que no.
Que si tan buenos son como tu dices, han tenido tiempo de organizarse y oponerse a las politikas comunisto-socialistas de su empresa en españa.
No lo han hecho ni lo iban a hacer, y ahora no hay nada que lamentar, sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> No sé....¿Alguna otra fuente o nos creemos a ciegas un Twitt de una cuenta llamada "El Puntual 24h"?.... ojalá fuese así eh, no digo que no, pero antes de descorchar el champán, habrá que ver más fuentes.



Es cierto que parece la típica fuente de mierda, pero no recuerdo haber leído un hilo con esa fuente que no haya sido cierto. Siempre que leo algo publicado por esa gente, de momento, es cierto.

Les doy credibilidad. Pero sí que estaría muy bien abrir hilos así contrastando un poco. Pero en Burbuja eso es pedir demasiado.


----------



## germano89 (4 Nov 2022)

Vienen elecciones en medio mundo, quieren que parezca que hay debate político para que legitimemos el sistema con nuestros votos.
La realidad es que seguirá todo como hasta ahora. 
Estaremos engaños con el covid, con putin, con la inflación, con la separación de poderes, con las elecciones limpias y con la libertad en las redes sociales. No va a cambiar nada, no consumais su mierda, no les oigais, y que reme su puta madre.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es cierto que parece la típica fuente de mierda, pero no recuerdo haber leído un hilo con esa fuente que no haya sido cierto. Siempre que leo algo publicado por esa gente, de momento, es cierto.
> 
> Les doy credibilidad. Pero sí que estaría muy bien abrir hilos así contrastando un poco. Pero en Burbuja eso es pedir demasiado.



se nota que no lees demasiado ni el foro.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> se nota que no lees demasiado ni el foro.



Puedes teclear. No te cobran por palabras, como antiguamente en los periódicos. Si tienes algo que objetar, exprésate sin miedo.


----------



## loquesubebaja (4 Nov 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Lamentablemente encontraran rapido trabajo en PRISA, TVE, eldiario.Es, el Huffington Post. Basicamente, mismo perfil: censurar a los no-progres.



Muchos a colocar en breve. No hay tantos puestos como candidatos va a haber. El holocausto progre se huele.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Puedes teclear. No te cobran por palabras, como antiguamente en los periódicos. Si tienes algo que objetar, exprésate sin miedo.



te lo insisto, o no sabes leer o lees muy poco y opinas.

Hilo de esta mñana a las 11:00AM donde tienes un enlace a elconfidencial contandote la historieta de estos perroflautas venidos a más de Twitter.





NUTRICIÓN: Elon Musk cierra la sede de Twitter porque esta mañana va a despedir a media plantilla


HASTA UN 50% DE DESPIDOS Musk cierra la sede de Twitter horas antes de desvelar a la plantilla los despidos masivos Según filtraciones recientes, los planes del nuevo dueño pasan por reducir la plantilla actual a la mitad. Los empleados ya han presentado una demanda contra el proceso. Twitter...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



¿Te parece poco que sea una plantilla de charos que se dedicaban a censurar casos de corrupción de la pzoe y todo lo que molestase a la ideología woke?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> te lo insisto, o no sabes leer o lees muy poco y opinas.
> 
> Hilo de esta mñana a las 11:00AM donde tienes un enlace a elconfidencial contandote la historieta de estos perroflautas venidos a más de Twitter.
> 
> ...



Parece que no hablas bien español. Respondiste a este mensaje diciendo que "no leo demasiado ni el foro":



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es cierto que parece la típica fuente de mierda, pero no recuerdo haber leído un hilo con esa fuente que no haya sido cierto. Siempre que leo algo publicado por esa gente, de momento, es cierto.
> 
> Les doy credibilidad. Pero sí que estaría muy bien abrir hilos así contrastando un poco. Pero en Burbuja eso es pedir demasiado.



Todavía estoy esperando que objetes alguna de las palabras del mensaje al que respondes. Puedes responderme en inglés, italiano o portugués si ves que en español no te aclaras.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (4 Nov 2022)

A mí me la han colado también, que yo estoy en la sección de los esquizo-basados de Twitter y es un fake. Pero ojalá.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

contrastar tu no contrastas demasiado, por que te meto en el ignore con los demas comunistas y apenas veo la diferencia.
Lee tus propios mensajes al menos, trastornado.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Parece que no hablas bien español. Respondiste a este mensaje diciendo que "no leo demasiado ni el foro":
> 
> 
> 
> Todavía estoy esperando que objetes alguna de las palabras del mensaje al que respondes. Puedes responderme en inglés, italiano o portugués si ves que en español no te aclaras.


----------



## kabeljau (4 Nov 2022)

¿Aquí no estaba también la perra Pastón?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Nov 2022)

Jua jua jua jua jua 

Rojazos woke nacionales e internacionales con el culo en llamas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## pepinox (4 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



El dolor de los hijos de puta es bueno en sí mismo, y es propio de gente decente celebrar que ocurra.

¿Alguna otra pregunta?


----------



## cimarrón (4 Nov 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de 20 a 30 personas.
> 
> O sea, una Puta mierda



20 o 30 censurando a unos cuantos millones de personas no está nada mal.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Nov 2022)

Joder que acabo de cenar hijosdepvta que me va a dar una indigestión!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> 20 o 30 censurando a unos cuantos millones de personas no está nada mal.



Y tendran la desfachatez de quejarse por el despido.


----------



## ApartapeloS (4 Nov 2022)

A los del Twitter Spain no es que les vayan a meter los pelos padentro, es que les van a abrir la columna vertebral como una caña de bambú


----------



## Javisdi (4 Nov 2022)

Vamooooooosssss


----------



## batone79 (4 Nov 2022)

Jasaaaaaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajasjsjsjjajajajajasjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjsjjssjsjjssjsjsjsjsjsjsjjajjaajjaajajjaajajajjajajajajajajajajaajajajjajajajajajajajaajjaajajajjaajjajajajasjsjajjajaajjsjajsjsjsjajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajsjsjajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Nov 2022)

Al final me va a caer bien el paguitero de musk


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Poco me parece



110%


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Nov 2022)

los "moderadores" han matado interné
Ajo y agua


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## machotafea (4 Nov 2022)

Ojalá arruine su empresa de mierda. Sería un cáncer judío menos en el mundo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Nov 2022)

Por eso no me levantan el bloqueo de mi cuenta. No ha quedado nadie para hacerlo. Me nutre.


----------



## Escombridos (4 Nov 2022)

Bien hecho.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> A mamarla la banda progres censores amigos de Escolar, Maestre, etc…



Al 100%?
Pocos me parecen.  

.


----------



## jalp9000 (4 Nov 2022)

Pero ¿de verdad os creéis las noticias que publica elpuntual24h?
Si se las inventan todas y mira que tengo ganas de que boten a los de twitter España pero va a ser que no, que Musk no sabe ni en qué continente está.


----------



## Karlb (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Felipe Gonzalez es hamijo mio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Nov 2022)

Dudo mucho que Twitter deje de ser una dictadura de rojos, que no se preocupen los warros y demás inadaptados.


----------



## Sonico (4 Nov 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de 20 a 30 personas.
> 
> O sea, una Puta mierda



Pero joden mucho.


----------



## Sonico (4 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Dudo mucho que Twitter deje de ser una dictadura de rojos, que no se preocupen los warros y demás inadaptados.



Yo no uso esa mierda y tan feliz vivo.


----------



## Setapéfranses (4 Nov 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Ojo, que Calopez empezó igual, siendo despedido de Yahoo España, y mirad a dónde ha llegado.... a la derroición máxima *y a la calvicie peremne.*..



Bueno twister españa está en la caie Rafael *CalBO* 

_El domicilio fiscal es CALLE RAFAEL CALVO, MADRID Madrid. TWITTER SPAIN SL. cuenta con una cantidad de 26 empleados en plantilla. Esta ficha de empresa ha sido ..._


----------



## reconvertido (4 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Al final me va a caer bien el paguitero de musk



Incluso entre paguiteros y NWOrderianos, hay categorías y clases.


----------



## Diquesi (4 Nov 2022)

Sí sí. Se avisa a tu puta madre yoli.

despido indemnización y a tocarse la polla.

y esta es ministra


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Nov 2022)

Pues como no se haga un tiktok Echenique...


----------



## Demi Grante (4 Nov 2022)

Agárrame que he tenido un orgasmo


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> Todos los giliprogres merecen pudrir en la calle y no sería ninguna desgracia si eso sucediera.



Lo mismo podrìa decirse de los intolerantes fachas como tú.


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Twitter dejando de ser un bastión del partido comunista en conjunción con las cloacas estatales más podridas del ppsoe y los troskoguarros más guarros. Qué alegría poder verlo.



La libertad de expresion significa que tendrás que oír y leer lo que no te gusta. Y puedes no oir, o no leer, pero no puedes quitar lo que no aceptes. Eso se llama sociedad moderna y libre.


----------



## Castellano (4 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Hay que ser bobo el del tuit. Opinar de algo sin tener ni idea

Cualquier empresa que realice despidos colectivos a partir del 10% del total de la plantilla (con al menos un mínimo de 10 despidos en empresas de menos de 100) en un plazo de 90 días, tiene que tramitar un ERE.

Si Elon Musk que tiene 26 empleados en España los quiere despedir a todos, es obligatorio que realice un ERE.

Y para eso tiene que preavisar a los trabajadores y negociar con ellos (si no tienen representantes les tiene que dar además otros 7 días para que elijan una comisión ad hoc) durante un periodo de 15 dias.

Y después, de ese proceso si quiere les puede despedir. Si no ha existido acuerdo, los trabajadores podrían impugnar esos despidos

Pero lo de despedir de la noche a la mañana, reconociendo la improcedencia solo sirve para despidos aislados e individuales.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Nov 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de esto?.


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Nov 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Ojo, que Calopez empezó igual, siendo despedido de Yahoo



_Partiendo de la nada hemos alcanzado las más altas cotas de la miseria, _que diría Groucho


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Nov 2022)

_Yolanda Díaz y su Ministerio AVISA a Elon Musk _

¿Ha intervenido directamente el ministerio para un asunto que implica a 26 trabajadores? ¿Estáis de coña?


----------



## JimTonic (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



cabron te dije que no lo contaras, nunca violvere a confiar en ti


----------



## NormanMan (5 Nov 2022)

lloro de emoción, siempre serán perdedores, subcampeones etc


----------



## N-E (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sonico (5 Nov 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Yo no entiendo que pinta un forero de bien en esa Red, vaya forma de perder el tiempo...



Esa en concreto está altamente politizada para el lado que ya sabemos. Pero yo es que paso de las redes, de todas las redes.


----------



## Murray's (5 Nov 2022)

Nutre


----------



## Sonico (5 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Nutre



Y tanto.


----------



## Murray's (5 Nov 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Bueno twister españa está en la caie Rafael *CalBO*
> 
> _El domicilio fiscal es CALLE RAFAEL CALVO, MADRID Madrid. TWITTER SPAIN SL. cuenta con una cantidad de 26 empleados en plantilla. Esta ficha de empresa ha sido ..._




Para que coño contrata twitter 26 personas con oficina en España? No lo pueden llevar todo desde california?


----------



## Wolvernite (5 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hay que ser bobo el del tuit. Opinar de algo sin tener ni idea
> 
> Cualquier empresa que realice despidos colectivos a partir del 10% del total de la plantilla (con al menos un mínimo de 10 despidos en empresas de menos de 100) en un plazo de 90 días, tiene que tramitar un ERE.
> 
> ...



Acaso Musk ha dicho que sus despidos sean fulminantes? Ni que fuera tonto, pues seguirán todos esos pasos legales hasta su despido final. Qué más da ahora que dentro de tres meses para cumplir la legalidad?


----------



## Gotthard (5 Nov 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Acaso Musk ha dicho que sus despidos sean fulminantes? Ni que fuera tonto, pues seguirán todos esos pasos legales hasta su despido final. Qué más da ahora que dentro de tres meses para cumplir la legalidad?



Hara concurso de acreedores, les pagará lo que les tenga que pagar a los wokes por despido improcedente y disolvera la filial,


----------



## DonManuel (5 Nov 2022)

Pues perder un trabajo así en España no es como perderlo en California, porque allí hay mucha alternativa, pero aquí no hay nada que pague lo que pagan por hacer la mierda que hacían (gestionar trending topics, censurar mensajes y perfiles, atender a reportes y mensajes).


----------



## Visilleras (5 Nov 2022)

¿Os apostáis algo a que ya hay alguien diseñando una especie de "Twitter a la española" para darle curro a todos esos y seguir quemando pasta para la red clientelar?

Veo a los de Newtral haciendo su propio "Gap" para progres pata negra: El Facuo, El Segovia, y todos los Twiteros "graciosos" y cañís...

Porteras.social o charos.bronca


Al tiempo...


----------



## qbit (5 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> A mamarla la banda progres censores amigos de Escolar, Maestre, etc…



¿Cuántos son?


----------



## LuisZarzal (5 Nov 2022)

No sé si lo ha puesto alguien, pero les dejo la última foto de los empleados españoles que borraron la imagen de las redes al saber de los despidos









EdaTV News







www.edatv.news




*La última foto de Twitter España*
*Los empleados celebraron ayer su labor en Twitter y luego borraron la foto tras conocer los despidos*








Actualidad
La *directora de políticas públicas, gobierno y filantropía de Twitter España Camino Rojo*, subió una foto a su perfil junto a sus compañeros de trabajo donde se les veía disfrutando de una comida con el *ex CEO Javier Pagán.* Quizás preveían que podía ser la última que tuviesen como empleados de la compañía que acaba de adquirir el multimillonario Elon Musk. También subieron otra foto donde alababan a la empresa para la que trabajan, pero tras el anuncio de los despidos masivos han eliminado ambas imágenes. 
Recordemos que uno de los temas del día ha sido el anuncio con el que hemos amanecido caracterizado por *las novedades de las medidas que está tomando Elon Musk desde su llegada Twitter y que afectaban a más 7.500 trabajadores.* La red social remitió anoche un mail a sus empleados notificándoles que este viernes la compañía iba a tener una drástica reducción de la plantilla. Las decisiones del magnate vienen producidas por convicciones y para sanear un negocio desprestigiado por su sectarismo ideológico, algo habitual en el sudafricano y que afecta a cualquiera de sus emprendimientos.
Según explicó en primicia el diario 'The Washington Post', se notificaba a los empleados a las 17:00 si continuaban o no en la empresa. El diario capitalino concretó en su noticia que quienes mantengan el empleo recibirán la correspondiente notificación en el mail de la empresa y quienes sean despedidos recibirán la notificación a través de su correo electrónico personal. Como precaución, mientras se realiza el ajuste, *Twitter ha cerrado temporalmente sus oficinas y ha suspendido el acceso a las tarjetas de identificación* "para ayudar a garantizar la seguridad de cada empleado, así como los sistemas de Twitter y los datos de los clientes". 
A continuación, *vemos el correo que han recibido los empleados* de la red social:

"Equipo,
En un esfuerzo por situar a Twitter en una senda saludable, el viernes pasaremos por el difícil proceso de reducir nuestra plantilla global. Reconocemos que esto afectará a un número de individuos que han hecho valiosas contribuciones a Twitter, pero esta acción es desafortunadamente necesaria para asegurar el éxito de la compañía en el futuro.
Dada la naturaleza de nuestra plantilla distribuida y nuestro deseo de informar a las personas afectadas lo antes posible, las comunicaciones para este proceso se realizarán por correo electrónico. Antes de las 9 de la mañana del viernes 4 de noviembre, todos recibirán un correo electrónico individual con el asunto: Su papel en Twitter. Por favor, revise su correo electrónico, incluyendo su carpeta de spam.
Si su empleo no se ve afectado, recibirá una notificación a través de su correo electrónico de Twitter.
Si tu empleo se ve afectado, recibirás una notificación con los siguientes pasos a través de tu correo electrónico personal.
Si no recibes un correo electrónico de twitter-hr@ antes de las 5PM PST del viernes 4 de noviembre, envía un correo electrónico a peoplequestions@twitter.com.
Para ayudar a garantizar la seguridad de cada empleado, así como los sistemas de Twitter y los datos de los clientes, nuestras oficinas estarán cerradas temporalmente y se suspenderá todo el acceso a las tarjetas de identificación. Si estás en una oficina o de camino a ella, por favor, vuelve a casa.
Reconocemos que esta es una experiencia increíblemente desafiante por la que hay que pasar, tanto si se ve afectado como si no. Gracias por seguir respetando las políticas de Twitter que prohíben hablar de información confidencial de la empresa en las redes sociales, con la prensa o en cualquier otro lugar.
Estamos agradecidos por sus contribuciones a Twitter y por su paciencia mientras avanzamos en este proceso.
Gracias.
Twitter".
Cabe remarcar que los primeros *despidos fueron altos directivos que lideraban el sesgo censor* de la red contra las opiniones conservadoras, y parece que los cambios pueden alcanzar Twitter España, que se ha distinguido por un sectarismo ideológico a la altura de la casa madre. De hecho, Twitter España llegó al extremo de censurar la cuenta recién creada de Informa Radio sin que existieran mensajes por unos supuestos "incumplimientos de las condiciones de uso".
La censura ha sido la norma de los últimos años en Twitter España, convertido en campo abonado para que grupos organizados de reportes logren silenciar o eliminar usuarios molestos para el discurso obligatorio de la izquierda. Las *sanciones arbitrarias y cierres de cuentas de usuarios discrepantes de la izquierda* como Estado de Alarma, Alvise Pérez, Pastrana, David Santos, InfoVlogger, políticos conservadores y cualquier web o persona crítica ha sido una norma que, Elon Musk, mediante, puede revertirse hasta convertir la red en lo que se supone que debía ser: un foro libre.
Entre los cargos que han *convertido Twitter España en un nicho de sectarismo* destacan los siguientes:
*Javier García Pagán*, sustituto de la controvertida Nathalie Piquot al frente de Twitter España en julio de 2021. Jefe de ventas para España y Portugal desde 2020 y proveniente del grupo Prisa, Pagán ejerció como Country Manager durante 16 meses y este mismo mes de octubre ha dejado Twitter para ejercer como Director General del área de noticias del grupo Unidad Editorial. Cabe destacar que a este medio sufrió múltiples cierres, por motivos nunca esclarecidos, durante el mandato de Pagán y este *dejó el puesto negándose a abrir las cuentas censuradas* de Estado de Alarma y EDATV.
*Beatriz Arias,* Lead Partner Manager y Global Content Partnerships de Twitter España, es la encargada de las gestiones con los clientes desde 2019, y trabaja en la empresa desde 2015. Como muestra del enfoque de su trabajo, basta un ejemplo de la misma tarde de hoy sábado: *Beatriz Arias ha bloqueado al director de EDATV, Javier Negre, cuando trató de buscar una solución a los continuos hostigamientos* que sufre este medio de comunicación.
"Escribí y llamé a @beitaArma, de @TwitterEspana y me bloqueó. Fue extraño. La mujer que tenía que resolver los problemas de mi medio de comunicación bloqueó la solución. *Prefirió ayudar a los medios pagados por partidos comunistas*. Era un problema económico para mi empresa", ha escrito Negre en su cuenta de Twitter.
Elena Bule, directora de Comunicación en Twitter España desde noviembre de 2014. Elena Bule explicó en una entrevista en el portal 'nobbot' lo que, a su juicio es la contribución del pájaro azul a la mejora social. "Twitter ha sido testigo de debates sociales significativos, como el #MeToo o #BlackLivesMatters, y ha sido la *cuna de movimientos de concienciación *muy importantes a nivel global, como pueden ser las conversaciones en torno al cambio climático o las desigualdades" afirmó la directora de comunicación de Twitter. 
*Camino Rojo,* responsable de Políticas Públicas, Relaciones Gubernamentales y Filantropía de Twitter España desde julio de 2021, ha trabajado en dicho departamento desde abril de 2018. Camino compartió en una ponencia del pasado enero que en Twitter trabajan "de manera incesante para que sea un espacio de conversación seguro para todos" y colaboran "estrechamente con la sociedad civil en materia de educación digital" para lograr "*ciudadanos digitalmente informados, comprometidos y empoderados*" desde una edad "muy temprana".
Cabe destacar que los mismos grupos organizados de cierres de cuentas se han jactado en el mismo Twitter de sus hazañas, sin que ese "trabajo incesante", por parte de Twitter haya actuado para evitar el acoso. De hecho, los mismos verificadores de Twitter han realizado por sí mismos la *interpretación creativa de las normas de uso para cerrar temporalmente o penalizar cuentas*, justo en el momento que comenzaban a molestar con su actividad a la izquierda 'woke'.
Desde partidos como *el Partido Popular y Vox se han quejado del sectarismo de Camino Rojo, responsable de los asuntos públicos de Twitter en España*. "Cuando llegan debates electorales es habitual que nos escondan en las tendencias y den prioridad a los candidatos de izquierdas", se quejan desde el equipo de redes de Vox. En el PP piensan lo mismo: "Ella es mucho más cercana a los partidos de izquierda y al Gobierno y nos han puesto muchos obstáculos", explican desde Génova.
*La responsable de Alianzas Estratégicas, Beatriz Arias, no quiere tener relación con medios como EDATV*. De hecho, ha bloqueado en su perfil de Twitter a Javier Negre e incluso le ha bloqueado sus llamadas entrantes. "Le llamé, escuchó que era yo y me colgó para luego bloquearme. La que tendría que tener una buena relación con un medio con más de 4 millones de espectadores con independencia de su ideología vemos como antepone su sectarismo al propio negocio porque nosotros incluso queremos hacer campañas de publicidad con Twitter y así es imposible", declara Negre.
*La directora de comunicación, Elena Bule, también se ha negado a responder a EDATV cuando ha sido expulsado de la red social*. Su trabajo es atender a cualquier medio de comunicación o periodista y también se ha negado a diferencia de las responsables de comunicación de otras redes sociales con las que EDATV guarda una buena relación. De igual forma, en las oficinas de Twitter España se respira, según varios empleados, un ambiente de tensión. *"Hay miedo a que después de los despidos que está ejecutando Musk en Estados Unidos se reproduzcan aquí*. En esta oficina se ha impuesto el sectarismo ideológico y sería bueno que Musk cortase por lo sano", explica un trabajador a cambio de anonimato.
*Estas responsables y Pagán no han querido hacer nada contra Red Bird Tw*, un grupo organizado denunciado ante la policía y que se dedica al acoso y al cierre de cuentas. "Pusimos en conocimiento de la Policía y de Twitter España el comportamiento de este grupo y en Twitter no han querido hacer nada, resume Ne


----------



## LetalFantasy (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## perrosno (5 Nov 2022)

No se si será fake, pero si es verdac me nutre henormemente


----------



## Turbomax (5 Nov 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> _Yolanda Díaz y su Ministerio AVISA a Elon Musk _
> 
> ¿Ha intervenido directamente el ministerio para un asunto que implica a 26 trabajadores? ¿Estáis de coña?




Se les ha visto el plumero


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Nov 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Acaso Musk ha dicho que sus despidos sean fulminantes? Ni que fuera tonto, pues seguirán todos esos pasos legales hasta su despido final. Qué más da ahora que dentro de tres meses para cumplir la legalidad?



ostras que idea de puta madre: Te voy a despedir pero mañana vienes aqui a currar como un jabato.


----------



## Knightfall (5 Nov 2022)

Desayuno merienda y cena de mañana


----------



## AssGaper (5 Nov 2022)

Gif de lanzallamas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (5 Nov 2022)

Pues Id echando correculos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



Yo no sabía que en twitter había porno duro hasta que en Veteranos pusieron un enlace que quede flipado.

¿ Cómo es posible que la misma plataforma que censura opiniones patriotas y sensatas tenga a disposición millones de vídeos de la más pura de generación humana ?

Pues porque estaba en manos o sigue estando, de los enemigos de occidente.
Los castradores del Plan Kalergi, los que buscan nuestro reemplazo o exterminio.







El segundo accionista de Twitter es el multimillonario más rico de Arabia Saudita. Bill Gates es consuegro de un islamista ...


El multimillonario príncipe saudí Al Waleed bin Talal se convirtió en el segundo mayor accionista del “nuevo” Twitter, después de que el magnate sudafricano Elon Musk adquiriera la red social. “Querido amigo “Jefe Twit”, Elon Musk, juntos en todo el camino”, dijo Al Waleed ayer en su cuenta de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



Yo me alegro que eche a las charos dirigentes empoderadas sectarias y a los progremonguers dirigentes sectarios, no al currela que tienen por debajo siguiendo ordenes


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Yo me alegro que eche a las charos dirigentes empoderadas sectarias y a los progremonguers dirigentes sectarios, no al currela que tienen por debajo siguiendo ordenes



A eso me refería


----------



## miguel92 (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo mismo podrìa decirse de los intolerantes fachas como tú.



Los progres ya lo decís. Ahora lo digo yo también.


----------



## Karma bueno (5 Nov 2022)

No queria, pero si twiter continua asi me tendre que abrir una cuenta...


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No os vengáis arriba, se seguirá censurando a neonazis y fachas tarados, que lancen mensajes de odio y embustes, como hasta ahora.
> 
> El Musk no es de los "vuestros", es un liberal "globalijtah" de esos.



Si es amigo de Tramph lo dudo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> La gran putada es que los anunciantes se están pirando de Twitter.
> 
> Ser anti progre sale muy caro. Cabrones



Se la suda la pasta de los anunciantes, es el tio mas rico del mundo y puede pagar el pack "premium" para usar twatter sin publicidad


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Nov 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Te voy a contar mi corta experiencia en twitter, para que veas un poco el nivel de los "censores" y si merecen mantener su trabajo o no.
> 
> Creo una cuenta sin más objetivo que seguir a cuatro o cinco antiprogres que me resultaban graciosos. Humor más irónico que bestia.
> 
> ...



Hahahah que bestia


----------



## max power (5 Nov 2022)

Yo desperdiria a mas, pero bueno, aceptaremos el 100%.


----------



## Zawer74 (5 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> ostras que idea de puta madre: Te voy a despedir pero mañana vienes aqui a currar como un jabato.




Joder que espesos…….

Te voy a despedir y mañana te quedas en tu casa viendo sálvame y así hasta que termine el proceso legal de tu despido…. ¿Que son 15 días? Pues quince días. ¿Que es un mes?….pues un mes.

¿Como pensáis que despiden a la gente en estas empresas?….. pareceis nuevos


----------



## The Replicant (5 Nov 2022)

joder, estoy nutrido para toda la semana

taluecs


----------



## djvan (5 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Poco me parece



Olvídate que no va a comprar la sexta y despedirlos a todos


----------



## Castellano (5 Nov 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Acaso Musk ha dicho que sus despidos sean fulminantes? Ni que fuera tonto, pues seguirán todos esos pasos legales hasta su despido final. Qué más da ahora que dentro de tres meses para cumplir la legalidad?



No he dicho nada de Elon Musk, que hará lo que le digan sus abogados, si no del fulano del tuit que se piensa que esto es como Estados Unidos y puedes despedir a toda la plantilla en el día


----------



## jiren (5 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> La gran putada es que los anunciantes se están pirando de Twitter.
> 
> Ser anti progre sale muy caro. Cabrones



Muchas de coches es logico por ser competencia, y pfiezer mejor que se vaya


----------



## Baconfino (5 Nov 2022)

La visita del Elon a la sede española ha quedado registrada


----------



## Play_91 (5 Nov 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Está claro que sabe dónde están los modernos más vagos e inútiles del mundo.
> 
> 
> Al parecer tenía enfiladas a unas charos.
> Los censores de Twitter España a los que podría despedir Elon Musk



Las Charos cuando se hacen con puestos de poder no veas como se vienen arriba.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Joder que espesos…….
> 
> Te voy a despedir y mañana te quedas en tu casa viendo sálvame y así hasta que termine el proceso legal de tu despido…. ¿Que son 15 días? Pues quince días. ¿Que es un mes?….pues un mes.
> 
> ¿Como pensáis que despiden a la gente en estas empresas?….. pareceis nuevos



En esas y en todas. Te comunican el despido y te mandan a casa de vacaciones.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Las Charos cuando se hacen con puestos de poder no veas como se vienen arriba.



Pues ahora van a tener que comerse alguna polla más para ver si las colocan en una tele o un sindicato.


----------



## fluffy (5 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hay que ser bobo el del tuit. Opinar de algo sin tener ni idea
> 
> Cualquier empresa que realice despidos colectivos a partir del 10% del total de la plantilla (con al menos un mínimo de 10 despidos en empresas de menos de 100) en un plazo de 90 días, tiene que tramitar un ERE.
> 
> ...



Y si cierra la delegación en España?


----------



## OYeah (5 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Qué gran gif es ése.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 Nov 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Muchas de coches es logico por ser competencia, y pfiezer mejor que se vaya



Y gillette, que cierre al salir


----------



## Rojelio Medio (5 Nov 2022)

Al final voy a acabar comprándome una lavadora con ruedas de esas que vende...


----------



## zirick (5 Nov 2022)

Está claro que necesitaba una buena purga.

La nutrición está servida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


>



Un EH EH EEEEEEEEH en toda regla


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Nov 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Solo espero a la quiebra de newtrall.



Paciencia que FACEBOOK está pasando por una buena crisis y seguro que toman medidas drásticas si no las toman cerrará en un par de años


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Nov 2022)

A ver si se acaba la impunidad de FACUO, Maestre, Gerardo Tecé y demás piara de rojos tironucables.


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Nov 2022)

Qué copichuela más rica me estoy tomando


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Nov 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Vienen elecciones en medio mundo, quieren que parezca que hay debate político para que legitimemos el sistema con nuestros votos.
> La realidad es que seguirá todo como hasta ahora.
> Estaremos engaños con el covid, con putin, con la inflación, con la separación de poderes, con las elecciones limpias y con la libertad en las redes sociales. No va a cambiar nada, no consumais su mierda, no les oigais, y que reme su puta madre.



En Italia no ha ganado precisamente la derecha WOKE, en SUECIA tanpoco y en España se espera una hostia para la extrema iquierda de las buenas tras las elecciones regionales en Pais Vasco, Galicia, Madrid, Castilla y León y Andalucía


----------



## sirpask (5 Nov 2022)

Cuánta gente habia en Twitter españa?

Por que el 100% de 3 charos, son 3 charos.


----------



## macchiato (5 Nov 2022)

JUA JUA


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Nov 2022)

THank You very much Elon!

Como me llegue el CV de cualquier empleado de TWEETER me voy a limpiar el culo con el


----------



## derepen (5 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> En Italia no ha ganado precisamente la derecha WOKE, en SUECIA tanpoco y en España se espera una hostia para la extrema iquierda de las buenas tras las elecciones regionales en Pais Vasco, Galicia, Madrid, Castilla y León y Andalucía



Tranquilo que si la élite no ha manipulado las elecciones es porque van a desmembrar a Europa y a hacer desaparecer el euro, por eso nos están estrangulando las materias primas y por eso están poniendo nacionalistas en los gobiernos.

Esta todo atadísimo.


----------



## Sonico (5 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Tranquilo que si la élite no ha manipulado las elecciones es porque van a desmembrar a Europa y a hacer desaparecer el euro, por eso nos están estrangulando las materias primas y por eso están poniendo nacionalistas en los gobiernos.
> 
> Esta todo atadísimo.



Bueno, tienes razón. La élite controla todo lo que puede. A las masas a través de los medios y las redes pero ten en cuenta que la gente ya no se informa por la televisión y es muy consciente de la censura en las redes y que no se corresponde con lo que está viendo en las calles. El voto se les ha ido de las manos.
Cosa bien diferente es que Meloni pueda hacer algo o la dejen hacer algo. Pero que se les ha escapado de las manos no lo dudes, aunque seguro que saben como volver a meternos más moros y más negritos musulmanes con la pena de que son inmigrantes que tienen hambre y frío y que vienen huyendo de la miseria. Los moros que son los que nos tienen cogidos por los huevos con el petróleo y con su dinero. El oro del judío apalancado en un banco ya no pinta nada y la gente sigue sin enterarse. Los moros con su petróleo, su dinero y con su fe en el islam hacen mucho mas que la policía pagada por los judíos. Es más, no tienen nada que hacer.


----------



## bangkoriano (5 Nov 2022)

como agüita de mayo


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Nov 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> A ver, que se elimine la censura y se despida a los censores es siempre una buena noticia para los remeros, independientemente del bando al que los censores estén adscritos.
> 
> Yo conozco a una persona que echa sapos por la boca porque la UE haya censurado RussiaToday, pero estaba feliz cuando Twitter censuró a Donald Trump.
> 
> A mi me parecen una aberracion ambos casos, pero lo que no puede ser es aplaudir una censura y protestar por otra, digo yo.



Eso es lo que hacen los chaperos otaneros también.

Pedir que se censuren medios rusos pero no el resto de propaganda.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Nov 2022)

Pocos me parecen.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Paciencia que FACEBOOK está pasando por una buena crisis y seguro que toman medidas drásticas si no las toman cerrará en un par de años



El twitter se está comentando que Facebook podría despedir a la mitad de su plantilla o que al menos lo están estudiando.


----------



## LetalFantasy (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> Los progres ya lo decís. Ahora lo digo yo también.



Yo no he leído a nadie aquí decir que los fachas merezcan pudrirse en la calle.
La Democracia implica tolerancia, pero eso está claro que no va con vosotros.


----------



## Karlb (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…





https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump


----------



## ominae (5 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Tranquilo que si la élite no ha manipulado las elecciones es porque van a desmembrar a Europa y a hacer desaparecer el euro, por eso nos están estrangulando las materias primas y por eso están poniendo nacionalistas en los gobiernos.
> 
> Esta todo atadísimo.



Como sigais con la teoria de las elites estos hijos de puta nos van a destruir a todos mientras vosotros seguis buscando cosas que no existen com osi fueseis subnormales. Os va a pasar lo mismo que a los tradicionalistas con los revolucionarios. Acabais de ver como actuan los psicopatas politicos en primera persona si necesidad de que nadie les ordene nada, simplemente van colonizando cualquier reunión de varias personas, cualquier asociación, cualquier empresa y cualquier sitio. Se acaban contratando entre ellos, siendo imposible matematicamente que en una empresa TODOS los empleados sean de izquierdas, mientras impiden a la gente de otra ideologia entrar a trabajar ahi. Esto lo ha desvelado project veritas en sus famosos videos-trampa, con gente de izquierdas hablando de como boicoteaban las candidaturas de las personas de derechas, igual qeu han hecho en otros ambitos como el cine o la literatura, la TV o lo que sea.

Esta forma de actuar es habitual en mentalidades psicopaticas y concuerda perfectamente con como actuan las personas de izquierda en todos los ambitos, la famosa "hidra" de la revolución.

Hasta que no comprendais esto se seguiran descojonando de vosotros, porque te aseguro que estan haciendo lo mismo en la administración publica, intentandolo en la justicia, en cualquier radio, tv etc.. etc... simplemente porque es su forma natural de actuar.

El mal esta totalmente reflejado en las caras de estas personas, sus amplias sonrisas, sus "chupipandis" laborales y sus risas y "buen rollito" mientras ejecutan acciones de censura sobre millones de personas, manipulan los hashtags y las noticias y no hay nada en el interior de sus cabezas que les diga lo mal que esta eso y el daño que estan haciendo a tanta gente.

Esta lección creo que a algunos os deberia hacer reflexionar sobre donde esta la autentica maldad, que no es otro sitio que en el cerebro de la mitad de la gente con la que nos cruzamos cada dia, por muy duro que pueda resultar aceptar algo asi, y no buscar escapatorias creyendo qeu si matas al malo de la pelicula se arregla todo.

Si seguimos cometiendo el mismo error que cometian los antirevolucionarios nos va a acabar pasando lo mismo.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo no he leído a nadie aquí decir que los fachas merezcan pudrirse en la calle.
> La Democracia implica tolerancia, pero eso está claro que no va con vosotros.



Porque a ningún rojo se le ha negado su derecho a expresarse en la más importante (la única que cuenta) red social del mundo. En Twitter se ha estado cancelando a personas (odio ese uso del verbo cancelar que lo único que significa es la muerte civil de personas y organizaciones) por el simple hecho de no pensar como ellos creen que hay que pensar. 

Ya te digo yo que me alegro de ver a todos en la calle y me alegraría mucho más si supiera que en lo que les queda de vida laboral no hacen nada más importante que limpiar letrinas.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

Elon Musk ha pagado 44.000 millones de dólares para follarse Twitter como le salga de los huevos.

Si no os gusta, le dais 45.000 millones a él y recontratáis a toda esa chusma improductiva.


----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Porque a ningún rojo se le ha negado su derecho a expresarse en la más importante (la única que cuenta) red social del mundo. En Twitter se ha estado cancelando a personas (odio ese uso del verbo cancelar que lo único que significa es la muerte civil de personas y organizaciones) por el simple hecho de no pensar como ellos creen que hay que pensar.
> 
> Ya te digo yo que me alegro de ver a todos en la calle y me alegraría mucho más si supiera que en lo que les queda de vida laboral no hacen nada más importante que limpiar letrinas.



En Twitter no se admite apología del racismo o de la homofobia, y me parece muy bien.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> En Twitter no se admite apología del racismo o de la homofobia, y me parece muy bien.



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con todo lo que he dicho?


----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con todo lo que he dicho?



Pues que cancelar cuentas por racismo y homofobia me parece correcto. Y que si lo hace Twitter, está bien


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (5 Nov 2022)

Jjajajjajajajajaj


----------



## megamax (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



Schadenfreude foril, sin más


----------



## zirick (5 Nov 2022)

En un par de semanas ya nadie se acordará y la escoria progresista inservible seguirá despedida.
Alomejor hasta me hago una cuenta y todo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Nov 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> El twitter se está comentando que Facebook podría despedir a la mitad de su plantilla o que al menos lo están estudiando.



Todo un morbazo verla haciendo porno duro


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Nov 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de 20 a 30 personas.
> 
> O sea, una Puta mierda



Pero son Charos empoderadas de izmierda, cada una nutre como 1000 despidos de tíos...


Si tanto se empoderan que vayan a descargar sacos al puerto o a encofrar viaductos para demostrar su igualdad.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)

Elon Musk, tuitero en jefe, despide a todos los trabajadores de la sede mexicana


El magnate comenzó la notificación a sus ahora exempleados por la mañana de este viernes. En concreto, aquellos que mantengan sus trabajos fueron notificados en el correo electrónico de la empresa, mientras que aquellos que los perdieron reportan haber sido expulsados de sus accesos.




www.sinembargo.mx


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Schadenfreude foril, sin más



Mande?


----------



## Cens0r (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> En Twitter no se admite apología del racismo o de la homofobia, y me parece muy bien.



Si redefines racismo y homofobia lo que se aplica es censura pura y dura. 
Por cierto, la libertad de expresión incluye lo que no te gusta.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Pues que cancelar cuentas por racismo y homofobia me parece correcto. Y que si lo hace Twitter, está bien



¿Y tú crees que las cuentas se han cancelado por eso? Ya te digo yo que no.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Nov 2022)

a cascarla manga de hijos de puta


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aparte de la consabida amargura del forero medio, exactamente por qué os alegráis de que despidan a la plantilla de Twitter? Un twitero se follo a vuestra novia?
> No lo pillo…



catalufo vejestorio retrasado come pollas


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> catalufo vejestorio retrasado come pollas



Tu calla, cagasemen


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tu calla, cagasemen



no soy tu hijo el maricon de esplugues de mierderat

tira a comer pollas con él, mano a mano

payaso


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Nadie va a pagar 8 euros. O muy pocos.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (5 Nov 2022)

Ahora estoy pensando abrirme una cuenta en esa mierda.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Si redefines racismo y homofobia lo que se aplica es censura pura y dura.
> Por cierto, la libertad de expresión incluye lo que no te gusta.



La homofobia y el racismo están definidos ya. Y la libertad de expresión en una Democracia llega hasta donde las leyes la permitan, no a lo que me guste o no me guste. 
Por ejemplo, no se puede negar el Holocausto y eso es un delito por si mismo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no soy tu hijo el maricon de esplugues de mierderat
> 
> tira a comer pollas con él, mano a mano
> 
> payaso



Qué te pasa, poca clientela hoy en los baños de Atocha?


----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Y tú crees que las cuentas se han cancelado por soeso? Ya te digo yo que no.



Dime entonces por qué crees que se han cancelado.
En todo caso, tiene que haber sido por violar normas básicas del propio Twitter.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué te pasa, poca clientela hoy en los baños de Atocha?



no extrapoles chaperazo y tira a chuparla con tu hijo el rojo maricon subnormal

catalufo retrasado de mierda


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no extrapoles chaperazo y tira a chuparla con tu hijo el rojo maricon subnormal
> 
> catalufo retrasado de mierda



Me aburres… di algo gracioso


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Dime entonces por qué crees que se han cancelado.
> En todo caso, tiene que haber sido por violar normas básicas del propio Twitter.



¿Qué normas? Te banean si eres reportado por las suficientes cuentas progres, no hace falta que seas racista, ni faltes al respeto a nadie. Y no te dan posibilidad de recurso ni te explican qué has supuestamente hecho mal. 

Twitter es la red social más grande del mundo de debate político, cultural y social y estaba diseñada para que sólo pudiera salir victorioso el discurso progre. Es como el casino donde siempre gana la banca.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Nov 2022)

Epico


----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Qué normas? Te banean si eres reportado por las suficientes cuentas progres, no hace falta que seas racista, ni faltes al respeto a nadie. Y no te dan posibilidad de recurso ni te explican qué has supuestamente hecho mal.
> 
> Twitter es la red social más grande del mundo de debate político, cultural y social y estaba diseñada para que sólo pudiera salir victorioso el discurso progre. Es como el casino donde siempre gana la banca.



Claro hombre y ahora debe salir victorioso el discurso facha. O por lo menos, ahora de alegran mucho.
Esperemos a ver qué pasa. Yo no tengo cuenta en Twitter.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Claro hombre y ahora debe salir victorioso el discurso facha. O por lo menos, ahora de alegran mucho.
> Esperemos a ver qué pasa. Yo no tengo cuenta en Twitter.



No sé lo que hará Musk, pero sospecho que no va a repetir lo que hacía el pajarraco rojo hasta ahora, que es banear a todo aquel que se sospeche que no es de izquierdas en cuanto abre la boca. 

Yo sí he tenido cuenta en Twitter y sé de lo que hablo. Se ha expulsado a muchas cuentas que exponían sus puntos de vista con respeto, tanto al resto de personas como a la legalidad. Twitter es una máquina de crear rojos y por eso todos sus empleados lo son. Todos los que están despidiendo lo son. Y su trabajo era de comisariado político, quitando los puestos técnicos de programadores y otras cuestiones más pragmáticas, que por cierto son los que en mayor medida se están salvando de la quema.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (5 Nov 2022)

Chupala


----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No sé lo que hará Musk, pero sospecho que no va a repetir lo que hacía el pajarraco rojo hasta ahora, que es banear a todo aquel que se sospeche que no es de izquierdas en cuanto abre la boca.
> 
> Yo sí he tenido cuenta en Twitter y sé de lo que hablo. Se ha expulsado a muchas cuentas que exponían sus puntos de vista con respeto, tanto al resto de personas como a la legalidad. Twitter es una máquina de crear rojos y por eso todos sus empleados lo son. Todos los que están despidiendo lo son. Y su trabajo era de comisariado político, quitando los puestos técnicos de programadores y otras cuestiones más pragmáticas, que por cierto son los que en mayor medida se están salvando de la quema.



Pues nada, hombre, pues fuera rojos, que apestan.
A ver quién entra ahora y con que criterios, pero si el experimento fracasa, que no le echen la culpa a los progres esos, sean quienes sean.
Y, por cierto, Twitter ha llegado a ser lo que es y a valer lo que vale, y Musk a pagarlo por el trabajo de los rojos esos.
A ver qué pasa ahora.


----------



## OxHxKx (5 Nov 2022)

Esto si que es un empacho...

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zawer74 (5 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo no he leído a nadie aquí decir que los fachas merezcan pudrirse en la calle.
> La Democracia implica tolerancia, pero eso está claro que no va con vosotros.



Pues lees poco el foro entonces……o sólo lees lo que te conviene


----------



## Castellano (5 Nov 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Y si cierra la delegación en España?



El procedimiento es el mismo.
Un despido colectivo de toda la plantilla a través de un ERE.


----------



## 917 (5 Nov 2022)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Pues lees poco el foro entonces……o sólo lees lo que te conviene



Si alguien lee este Foro, lo que obviamente le salta a la vista es que abundan los fachas y los nazis muy chillones y agresivos.
Y es muy difícil encontrar demócratas.


----------



## jiren (6 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Nadie va a pagar 8 euros. O muy pocos.



Yo entiendo que los que tienen cuenta verificada son famosos y se lo pueden permitir de sobra


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Nov 2022)

No es por dinero. Es una question de costumbres


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



ahi ta!!


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)




----------

